# Favorite FoxPro sound for Yotes and Bobcats



## Foxpro (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems that even here in TX, snowshoe works well (no snowshoe to be found here ... still works well!) Baby woodpecker works for most anything.

Tell me your favorites.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here in northern Michigan I seem to find I use the snowshoe also...but then...I have very limited responces 1 in about 8. So I am not a good one to give advice.


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

i have used woodpecker and dsg cottontail in my area.


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

The Lightning Jack and the coyote pup distress work the best for me in Tn. I have also had a little luck with the Grey Fox/Coyote fight sound.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had more luck with fem. coyote howl and group howl/ serenade sounds this year. I usualy start with those and then roll into either adult cotontail or snowshoe, seems to work pretty well.


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

The Waning Jack brought most of these in!!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" I have had more luck with fem. coyote howl and group howl/ serenade sounds this year. I usualy start with those and then roll into either adult cotontail or snowshoe, seems to work pretty well. "

+ 1, I agree- done well for me in TX as well.​


----------

